# Black Bass in the bay



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I was fishing for Reds yesterday along the edge of Perdido Bay, not far from Herron Bayou, and My live shrimp got hit, as I was reeling him in, I said " it looks like a bass" got it to the boat and sure enough, about a 1 lb bass. I reached my fingers in the water and tasted them- salty as can be! 

I am fairly new to coastal fishing, but I was very surprised to catch a bass in the bay- is this normal?


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty common here. bass can thrivewell inbrackinsh water.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive caught sheepsheadway up in Blackwater River while bream fishing.. ive caught plenty of bass in perdido bay. ive actually seen what looked to be a school of redfish busting bait and it turned out to be all bass..


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've caught bass (largemouth and sunshine)and bream in Bayou Chico and Bayou Grande, when the water was salty as can be.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll bet he fought better than any bass you ever caught too. Salty Bass fight great, maybe due to their Shrimp diet. 

The Mobile River Delta is one of the best Bass fishing areas I have ever fished and, you don't ever know what you are gonna catch next. Ask a Mobile fishing nativeto take you to"The Battery" or "Kings Battery." I've caught as many as 9 species of fish there in a day, both fresh and SW fish.

Live Shrimp and Shrimp imitating flies or lures are killers on salty Bass.

I've caught Flounder and Jack Crevalle in the fast water behind Jim Woodruff Dam on the Appalach and below Jackson Bluff Dam on the Ochlocknee.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I have alot to learn about fishing down here.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes they are VERY plentiful. Especially around the mouths of herron, bayou marcus and 11 mile....but you can catch them anywhere from herron on around to perdido river.:bowdown


----------

